# How to Cook Meat and build a smoker



## nilshoyum (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Y'all

I started cooking right after high school and I am very interested in building my own smoker. I remember watching Alton Brown build one. Do any of you have any advice for building my own smoker? 

Also I am building a website devoted to teaching people how to cook meat. I have been working on for several months and have a few cool articles up now. I would love if you would check it out and let me know what you think. The web address is www.howtocookmeat.com 

Thanks
Nils


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Please stop by roll call and introduce yourself.  Tell us what you have/want.  What you've done so far if anything.  That sort of stuff.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good advise from Dawn. I moved your thread to roll call, so that others will have the chance to give you a warm welcome to the SMF. I'm looking forward to your next smoke & Q.


----------



## harrylips (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard...Good to meet you.


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 17, 2009)

if you've never smoked before i suggest not building one quite yet.  If you dont wanna drop that much money, go for a Brinkman vertical smoker. They are cheap and come in electric or charcoal, propane options available as well.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, welcome to SMF!  When it comes down to building a smoker I have some advice because I just made a trash can smoker.  Overall it cost me $100 to make, and a lot of time and playing around with different heat sources to get it just right.  Although I love using it, and it works great I would suggest you spend a little bit extra money and get a prebuilt one like the weber smokey mountain or a Brinkmann


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA..........Once you get some experience with smoking I would suggest to build a Upright Drum Smoker.........Can't beat the results for the money invested.


----------



## fired up (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Where are you from?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nils!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Tons of info here on everything related to smoking. Just checked out your site, looks very interesting. Bookmarked it so I can read it in peace later after everyones in bed. If your sure you want to build your own first time around, just search this forum. Plenty of DIY builds here and most would rival those bought in the store.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think building a drum would be perfect for a newbie......but that's just me!  Welcome to the SMF family!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## nilshoyum (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems like it may be possible to build one for around hundred bucks. That sounds do-able. My Dad has used his grill as a smoker before. It seemed to work alright. The problem is that I live in a high-rise apartment and they don't let us have grills on our balconies. But, my uncle has a house out in the burbs and so I will probably be doing all my smoking there. Might just pick up a smoker like some of you suggested, for now. 
I grew up in Northern Minnesota. From an early age I learned about the cycle of life and death. I new from an early age where my food came from. And I am fine with it. Anyway for my website I want to smoke my own meats and stuff eventually. The website is still relatively new and needs a lot more articles. But, the nice thing about writing for it is that I get to cook great food almost everyday. I can't wait to start smoking.
Nils
www.howtocookmeat.com
www.nilshoyum.com

Thank you everyone for your tips and suggestions.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have a Cabela's nearby? They've got a good sale going on all their smokers - here's a couple links:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&id=0005862

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...ntId=cat602009








Shipping rates are reasonable also if you don't have one nearby!


----------



## nilshoyum (Feb 19, 2009)

I do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## seenred (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome, Nils!  You'll get alot of help here.  Lots of good people at SMF.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welcome aboard, glad you could join us @ smf.  stick around and learn the only way to cook meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good luck on getting your smoker up and producing tbs, looking forward to some qview


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nils


----------



## builder59 (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Good luck on your build.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 22, 2009)

You can't make a smoker for less than what you get with an ECB. That said, an ECB has alot to be desired -- like controlling the air intake for instance. Look up some plans for a UDS. Your best bet is to get a used 18 inch WSM as you will begin to find these all over craig's list soon.

-rob


----------



## nilshoyum (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Y'all

I started cooking right after high school and I am very interested in building my own smoker. I remember watching Alton Brown build one. Do any of you have any advice for building my own smoker? 

Also I am building a website devoted to teaching people how to cook meat. I have been working on for several months and have a few cool articles up now. I would love if you would check it out and let me know what you think. The web address is www.howtocookmeat.com 

Thanks
Nils


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Please stop by roll call and introduce yourself.  Tell us what you have/want.  What you've done so far if anything.  That sort of stuff.


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 17, 2009)

Good advise from Dawn. I moved your thread to roll call, so that others will have the chance to give you a warm welcome to the SMF. I'm looking forward to your next smoke & Q.


----------



## harrylips (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard...Good to meet you.


----------



## 13spicerub (Feb 17, 2009)

if you've never smoked before i suggest not building one quite yet.  If you dont wanna drop that much money, go for a Brinkman vertical smoker. They are cheap and come in electric or charcoal, propane options available as well.


----------



## mnola917 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hey, welcome to SMF!  When it comes down to building a smoker I have some advice because I just made a trash can smoker.  Overall it cost me $100 to make, and a lot of time and playing around with different heat sources to get it just right.  Although I love using it, and it works great I would suggest you spend a little bit extra money and get a prebuilt one like the weber smokey mountain or a Brinkmann


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome from Pittsburgh, PA..........Once you get some experience with smoking I would suggest to build a Upright Drum Smoker.........Can't beat the results for the money invested.


----------



## fired up (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard! Where are you from?


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nils!


----------



## meat hunter (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the site. Tons of info here on everything related to smoking. Just checked out your site, looks very interesting. Bookmarked it so I can read it in peace later after everyones in bed. If your sure you want to build your own first time around, just search this forum. Plenty of DIY builds here and most would rival those bought in the store.


----------



## gooose53 (Feb 17, 2009)

I think building a drum would be perfect for a newbie......but that's just me!  Welcome to the SMF family!!


----------



## bassman (Feb 17, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.  Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## nilshoyum (Feb 17, 2009)

It seems like it may be possible to build one for around hundred bucks. That sounds do-able. My Dad has used his grill as a smoker before. It seemed to work alright. The problem is that I live in a high-rise apartment and they don't let us have grills on our balconies. But, my uncle has a house out in the burbs and so I will probably be doing all my smoking there. Might just pick up a smoker like some of you suggested, for now. 
I grew up in Northern Minnesota. From an early age I learned about the cycle of life and death. I new from an early age where my food came from. And I am fine with it. Anyway for my website I want to smoke my own meats and stuff eventually. The website is still relatively new and needs a lot more articles. But, the nice thing about writing for it is that I get to cook great food almost everyday. I can't wait to start smoking.
Nils
www.howtocookmeat.com
www.nilshoyum.com

Thank you everyone for your tips and suggestions.


----------



## pops6927 (Feb 18, 2009)

Do you have a Cabela's nearby? They've got a good sale going on all their smokers - here's a couple links:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&id=0005862

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...ntId=cat602009








Shipping rates are reasonable also if you don't have one nearby!


----------



## nilshoyum (Feb 19, 2009)

I do. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## seenred (Feb 20, 2009)

Welcome, Nils!  You'll get alot of help here.  Lots of good people at SMF.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Feb 21, 2009)

welcome aboard, glad you could join us @ smf.  stick around and learn the only way to cook meat 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





good luck on getting your smoker up and producing tbs, looking forward to some qview


----------



## carpetride (Feb 21, 2009)

Welcome aboard Nils


----------



## builder59 (Feb 22, 2009)

Welcome aboard. Good luck on your build.


----------



## yankeerob (Feb 22, 2009)

You can't make a smoker for less than what you get with an ECB. That said, an ECB has alot to be desired -- like controlling the air intake for instance. Look up some plans for a UDS. Your best bet is to get a used 18 inch WSM as you will begin to find these all over craig's list soon.

-rob


----------

